# Mercury 60/40 vs. Yamaha 60/40



## NotAGuide (Oct 23, 2015)

I've been working on a little 13' Texas scooter jet tunnel project over the last year when time allows. Had to repair a few spots on the bottom along with welding up a bunch of previous owner garbage on the deck, etc. It's been slow going but recently making a little more progress. I like the rig enough that I've considered the option of a new 60/40. It most likely had a Nissan 60hp back when it was built in the late 80's but had a 50hp Yamaha prop when I purchased it 2yrs ago which I still have. The bottom of the boat is 62" wide and has 24" sponsons. I've test run the boat with a friends 50/35 Yamaha 2strk. It does push it ok with a load (23-24mph) but not overly impressive is why I'm considering a new motor. Mileage and noise is also a factor. 

Both new Mercury and Yamaha's appear to be very similar in size and weight. Mercury lists it weight at 267 and Yamaha at 259. I believe the Mercury comes standard with a SS impeller vs. aluminum with the Yamaha. I didn't know if the actual pump size is the same for each or the performance is any different? Cost on the Mercury is a little less and we have probably one of best Mercury service dealers in the country close by. Yamahas speak for themselves on quality so not a problem there. Just hoping someone has a little experience with either before making a decision?

Here area few pics of the what I started with and current condition. Stripped the original center console tower and going with a grab bar and tiller. Also coated bottom with GatorGlide and currently working on the Tuff Coat for the deck. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 23, 2015)

Most people around here go with the 60/40 mercs. The mercury has the large pump with the 6 7/8 stainless impeller while the Yamaha has the medium pump with the 6 1/8 impeller (same size as your buddies 50/35).
How deeps your tunnel? Looks huge for a jet from the pictures.


----------



## NotAGuide (Oct 26, 2015)

If I remember when I measured the tunnel, it was 14" wide, 3" high, and 24" long. It probably isn't the best tunnel design but have seen others in our area running it with success. Looks like I'm leaning towards the Mercury. Larger price difference then I originally thought.


----------



## overboard (Oct 26, 2015)

Might also check out the Evinrude e-tech. Just saw they have factory jets available for 2016.
Have no clue as to how good they are, but maybe an alternative to a 4-stroke.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Oct 26, 2015)

The 60/40 e-tec are listed at 214lbs so it would be lighter then either 4 stroke and it does come with the large pump using the same size impeller as the mercury.
(6 7/8") Bad thing about the e-tec is they're long shaft so you have to have a 27" transom.
Your tunnel doesn't look bad I guess it was just the one picture that made it look huge.


----------



## archery68 (Oct 26, 2015)

I just purchased a new outfit within a couple months. Have always been Evinrude Johnson guy. Last jet purchased was in 05 but an 04 motor. Thought I wanted an Evinrude this time. Holy cow are they high!!! A 40/30 was in the 7000 range, a 60/40 over 8000. The mercury 60/40 was a tad over 6. U know what I did, loving the mercury 4 stroke. Runs great, quiet, easy on gas. I have it on 18/52 blazer ss. Tiller steering. I a mercury fan now,. Don't see very many etecs on the river. Not saying they are bad at all but dang they are proud of them.


----------



## NotAGuide (Oct 27, 2015)

archery68 said:


> I just purchased a new outfit within a couple months. Have always been Evinrude Johnson guy. Last jet purchased was in 05 but an 04 motor. Thought I wanted an Evinrude this time. Holy cow are they high!!! A 40/30 was in the 7000 range, a 60/40 over 8000. The mercury 60/40 was a tad over 6. U know what I did, loving the mercury 4 stroke. Runs great, quiet, easy on gas. I have it on 18/52 blazer ss. Tiller steering. I a mercury fan now,. Don't see very many etecs on the river. Not saying they are bad at all but dang they are proud of them.



This is what I have also found between the Yamaha and Mercury. The Yamaha is almost 8K while the Merc is under 6k. Ed's Marine is offering the Mercury for $5k but will not ship it. Nice to have the price as leverage against the local dealer though. Lil' Blue Rude, thanks for the heads up on the Etec. I've had great luck on my big boat since '07 and like the idea of saving the weight. The cost of buying the jet after the motor was a deal killer before. I'll be making a call.


----------



## NotAGuide (Oct 27, 2015)

Archery,

What tiller did you go with on your Mercury? Looks like they offer a basic model with remote T/T and key switch or the "Big Tiller". I haven't seen the Big Tiller in person or priced either. I did however get a price on the new Etec which was $8200 without tiller. I'd love the 50# weight savings but can't see spending that much.


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 27, 2015)

Nice looking boat. Don't know if it helps, but here is a video on the big tiller.https://youtu.be/sOUDQrIFlBI


----------



## archery68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Notaguide,
I got the big tiller. I love it. In Missouri our local water patrol run jets and are now running the big tiller. From a distance I thought they looked funky, to much crap on the handle and dimensionally just big as was my thoughts on the motor itself, to big and bulky. I work for the state of Missouri and talked with them and they love them. I looked close up and asked lots of questions. It appears like the motor would be hard to turn due to weight. Well it's not. I could not justify the cost of the etec., nobody else can in my area as well. I could not find any on boats locally to look at or ask questions about. The mercury is bout the only new motor my local guys sell now in 40. We have 40 horse restriction. I love it, power trim at the end of the handle, push button!!! Very handy. The forward/ reverse is right there and easy to manipulate. The starter key is right there as well. It turns very easy and has plenty of ass!!!! 32 mph is plenty fast on the river. I have not noticed much of a difference if entire family with me or not, runs close to same, loaded unloaded? Doesn't matter, gets up in plane quick. I am very pleased to say the least with my motor and love the big tiller.


----------



## archery68 (Oct 27, 2015)

Notaguide,
Also, pm me with cell phone number and I can send more pics of my boat if u like.


----------

